# Warmer cell



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This is true apparently.

A prisoner was taken to hospital to be treated for a recurring chest infection handcuffed to two prison guards. He was examined by an NHS doctor with a sense of humour.

The prisoner insisted to the doctor, _"I want you to tell these two guards to get me a warmer cell."_

The doctor replied, _"I can ask them to put a couple more bars on for you."_

The prisoner didn't see the funny side. :?


----------

